# lampe or sweetney



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

clearly the knicks had the best draft. they got sweetney, which isnt that big of a deal at the spot, vranes who is 7 4 which i feel is a steal, but haveing LAMPE!!!! this guy was supposed to be in the top 10. wow, i personally wanted the wolves to get him, clearly the biggest steal in the draft. which player do u think is better though, lamp or sweetney?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Lampe. He is much more versatile and, sweetney seems like a power player who is not only undersized, by at times at least to me, appeared weak.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> vranes who is 7 4 which i feel is a steal


:laugh: Yeah he is a biiig steal... for a wheelchair team, which Knicks are not supposed to be. Believe me this guy is not NBA material. If he'll get to the team he'll warm the bench... I can do that 



> Lampe. He is much more versatile and, sweetney seems like a power player who is not only undersized, by at times at least to me, appeared weak.


I hope you're right and Lampe is that good, but he didn't play in any mentionable league yet, Sweetney has...


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Vranes is 7'6" and is just as good as Shawn Bradley defensively. Would you rather have Doleac on the team, or Mark Pope, or Travis Knight?:laugh:

BTW, could a mod. merge this with Sweetney vs. Lampe?


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

i like lampe

but that is me

in a year or 2, we need to clear kvh to make space

also maybe trade mcdyess now for some talent

his contract is over this year


----------



## djsunyc (Aug 14, 2003)

lampe may become the breakout star of the 3 knicks picks but
i think sweetney could give us the immediate impact we
desperately need. now, i don't mean he's going to drop 20 and
10 but i think just by allowing us to dump the ball into the post
to him COMPLETELY changes our offensive flow. by having a 
post presence, our first real post presence since LJ, sweets will
open up the game for everyone else.

a hi-lo game with sweets and h20 can be envisioned by pretty
much everyone. down low to sweet, double teamed, and he
kicks it back out to houston for the easy jumper. but, he also
helps players like kurt and doleac. they're best when facing the
basket at the elbows and taking 10-12 foot jumpers. that's 
the real reason doleac was signed in the first place - layden
envisioned a post game of mcdyess, kicking it back out to thomas
and doleac for the easy jumpers. but we know what happend
to mcdyess.

that's why i'm so excited to watch sweetney this year. even if
he only plays 20-25 mins a game, hopefully he'll get more, but 
just b/c he adds a whole new dimension to our offense, his impact
will be felt immediately. hopefully they can move othella to 
free up some PT for sweets. if he could develop into a 14 and 8
player, i will be very happy.


----------

